# Happy Birthday @Yvonne G



## Prairie Mom (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Yvonne! We are all so grateful for your friendship, help, wisdom, and wit  Have a great day today! You deserve it!


----------



## tortdad (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Yvonne!!!! 
I love you and everything you do for tortoises and TFO!!! 
Have a nice day!!!!


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 7, 2015)

More cake for you My Lady! ! ! ! !

Just for you~~! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 7, 2015)

Indeed!
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy birthday!!¡¡


----------



## Jodie (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Have a really good day and a great year.


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 7, 2015)

happy birthday mam' ( tips hats to you ) hope you have a fantastic day/night and get spoiled x


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 7, 2015)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 7, 2015)

Yvonne, you know how I feel. I would like to state the obvious for everyone here. We all wish you a birthday that is all you want it to be! Whether that be peaceful garden time with Misty, or curling in the comfy chair with a book that is so much better than you'd expected!


For everyone else, yes, I'm smitten by Yvonne. ; )


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Happy Birthday, Yvonne! We are all so grateful for your friendship, help, wisdom, and wit  Have a great day today! You deserve it!
> 
> View attachment 137771



What a cute picture! And thanks for the wishes.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow! You must really, I mean REALLY, mean it with all those exclamation marks! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday Yvonne!!!!
> I love you and everything you do for tortoises and TFO!!!
> Have a nice day!!!!



AW, thanks so much!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> More cake for you My Lady! ! ! ! !
> 
> Just for you~~! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> ...




OMG!!! All those cakes have my name on them!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Indeed!
> Happy Birthday!!



Most graciously accepted! Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Happy birthday!!¡¡



Thank you! I love your avatar picture.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Jodie said:


> Happy Birthday! Have a really good day and a great year.



Thanks...I know it's all up to me, and I'll surely try!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday mam' ( tips hats to you ) hope you have a fantastic day/night and get spoiled x



Each day is very similar to the last, but reading all these well-wishes sure makes me feel good. Thanks!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

christinaland128 said:


> Have a great birthday!
> View attachment 137788



Cute picture. Thank you so much!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, you know how I feel. I would like to state the obvious for everyone here. We all wish you a birthday that is all you want it to be! Whether that be peaceful garden time with Misty, or curling in the comfy chair with a book that is so much better than you'd expected!
> View attachment 137789
> 
> For everyone else, yes, I'm smitten by Yvonne. ; )



Thanks, Ken. That looks like a Dr. Seuss turtle. I'm going out to lunch with my daughter, then Misty and I will have a nice nap.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 7, 2015)

Hope you're having a great day Yvonne. Happy birthday arty:


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## G-stars (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy birthday. I didn't know we shared the same birthday. Anyways hope you have a great day.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> Hope you're having a great day Yvonne. Happy birthday arty:



Thank you! I just got home from lunch with my daughter. She brought me a cake (whoopee!! I love cake) and a tower fan because I've been complaining that the cooler isn't cooling the house very well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

wellington said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY



Thanks, Barb!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

G-stars said:


> Happy birthday. I didn't know we shared the same birthday. Anyways hope you have a great day.



Thanks, Gus. I hope your day is good too. Only the best folks have a birthday today!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

While I was having lunch my daughter said, "77, right??" I figured it out and she's right. Today is my lucky day: I was born on the 7th day of the 7th month and today I'm 77!!!!!


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


Yvonne G said:


> While I was having lunch my daughter said, "77, right??" I figured it out and she's right. Today is my lucky day: I was born on the 7th day of the 7th month and today I'm 77!!!!!


go play the lotto, it just might be that lucky day we all hope for.


----------



## G-stars (Jul 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks, Gus. I hope your day is good too. Only the best folks have a birthday today!!



Completely agree. Not being bias here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 7, 2015)

wellington said:


> go play the lotto, it just might be that lucky day we all hope for.


And if you do win the lotto, you and I can finally take the plunge we've dreamt of. Enough disposable income to finally enlarge that bridge you live under...hey, a young man can dream, right?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And if you do win the lotto, you and I can finally take the plunge we've dreamt of. Enough disposable income to finally enlarge that bridge you live under...hey, a young man can dream, right?



Dream on, Ken!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 7, 2015)

The lunch went well?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh yeah. Eating out is a favorite of mine. I don't get to do it too often, so I really enjoy it when it happens.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm very happy that you had an enjoyable day.


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy birthday Yvonne!
Thank you for all the help you've gave me. Bestie and I really appreciate it 
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Yvonne! Hope you're well, and wishing you a...VERY

HAPPY BIRTDAY!

Enjoy it.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 7, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And if you do win the lotto, you and I can finally take the plunge we've dreamt of. Enough disposable income to finally enlarge that bridge you live under...hey, a young man can dream, right?


Hahahahaha......

Can I be part of this dream??????


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 7, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Hahahahaha......
> 
> Can I be part of this dream??????


This bridge seems to be growing into more of an interstate overpass. Too many climb on board and,
A) Yvonne and I will lose our honeymoon days too fast. 
And
B) We'll need something like “the grapevine" to live under. 

But I'm already preparing myself for the view from my piece of my future paradise with her…


Something like that, right Yvonne?


----------



## taza (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Yvonne I hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Careym13 (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy birthday Yvonne!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jul 7, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I hope you are having a great day! Enjoy


----------



## Carol S (Jul 7, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE!!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy birthday special lady!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2015)

Another one? Didn't you just have one lqst year? Sheeesh, fine.
Prefunctionary birthday greeting #4 may all your birthday blah blah blah, may you have, you know the rest, I am getting tired (whew).

Happy birthday (I am being sincere… maybe)


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!! ...and many more!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2015)

Wishing you the happiest of happy birthdays!!!


----------



## kathyth (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Yvonne!! Looking forward to meeting you, Saturday!
Hope you're having a nice day!


----------



## 4jean (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Yvonne, hope you have had a wonderful day!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

kathyth said:


> Happy Birthday, Yvonne!! Looking forward to meeting you, Saturday!
> Hope you're having a nice day!
> 
> View attachment 137896



It's your birthday too? Wow, so many great people born on the same day! HB to you too, Kath.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> Happy birthday Yvonne!
> Thank you for all the help you've gave me. Bestie and I really appreciate it
> Hope you have a great day!



Thank you. It was a very peaceful and relaxing day.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Yvonne! Hope you're well, and wishing you a...VERY
> 
> HAPPY BIRTDAY!
> 
> Enjoy it.



Thank you, Gillian.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Hahahahaha......
> 
> Can I be part of this dream??????



One can always dream, but the reality is, there just isn't enough room under this bridge for more than Misty and I...sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

taza said:


> Happy Birthday Yvonne I hope you are having a wonderful day!



Yes, very nice - thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Happy birthday Yvonne!



Thanks. I always get a smile when your posts. I love that little (probably pretty mean) birdie!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

4jean said:


> Happy Birthday Yvonne, hope you have had a wonderful day!!



Yes, I did...and thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I hope you are having a great day! Enjoy



Thanks. The weather held and it was a very nice and relaxing day for me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Carol S said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE!!



Thanks a bunch, Carol.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Happy birthday special lady!



Said in my best Dana Carvey voice, "Because I'm Special!!"

Thanks, Kelly.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Another one? Didn't you just have one lqst year? Sheeesh, fine.
> Prefunctionary birthday greeting #4 may all your birthday blah blah blah, may you have, you know the rest, I am getting tired (whew).
> 
> Happy birthday (I am being sincere… maybe)



Actually, I started going backwards when I reached 49. I was 49 and holding for a couple years, then 48, then 47 - well, you get the picture. So I'm too young to drink in a bar now. In fact, I don't think I can even walk or chew food yet. Oh, wait. That's true!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! ...and many more!!!



From your post to God's ear!

Thank you!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Whew! I think I've caught up. If I missed any please know I really appreciate all the BD wishes. It really does make me feel special.


----------



## TurtleBug (Jul 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> While I was having lunch my daughter said, "77, right??" I figured it out and she's right. Today is my lucky day: I was born on the 7th day of the 7th month and today I'm 77!!!!!



Lots of lucky number sevens!  Have the happiest birthday, Yvonne. You are the  of this forum.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2015)

Mission successful.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

TurtleBug said:


> Lots of lucky number sevens!  Have the happiest birthday, Yvonne. You are the  of this forum.



Yeah...put an "old f" in front of that red icon and you've got it down pat! 

Thanks for the wish.


----------



## leigti (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 7, 2015)

Hope you've had a wonderful Birthday!! Thanks for all the wisdom you share with us all.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy birthday, Yvonne. Hope you've had a splendid day. You are such a gift to us.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

leigti said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

gingerbee said:


> Hope you've had a wonderful Birthday!! Thanks for all the wisdom you share with us all.



You're very welcome, and thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Happy birthday, Yvonne. Hope you've had a splendid day. You are such a gift to us.



Aw...thanks. It was a pretty nice day.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Aw...thanks. It was a pretty nice day.


Good night my Lady! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 7, 2015)

Aren't there something like three threads wishing Yvonne a happy birthday? If think a moderator could combine them all, right?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Good night my Lady! ! ! ! !



Nighty night!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aren't there something like three threads wishing Yvonne a happy birthday? If think a moderator could combine them all, right?



Hey - mind your own business!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hey - mind your own business!


LOL ; )


----------



## teresaf (Jul 8, 2015)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 8, 2015)

teresaf said:


> Happy belated birthday!


Hi. 'Better late than never.'


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2015)

teresaf said:


> Happy belated birthday!



Thank you, Teresa!


----------



## Careym13 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. I always get a smile when your posts. I love that little (probably pretty mean) birdie!



HAHAHA....you are quite right...he is mean to all but one (me, thankfully). His name is Pedro but his nickname is Mr. Feisty Pants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YVONNE!
I was away, so please forgive my tardy response.
So, i will just say that I'm very glad you had a pleasurable day, and wish you all the very best for the year ahead.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 16, 2015)

YVONNE! I... _missed_ your birthday??
Unheard of. 











I hope you have 100 more


----------



## dmmj (Jul 16, 2015)

100 more? Poor yvonne


----------



## Yelloweyed (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy (belated) birthday! 



Here's Yertle the Turtle


----------

